# Audio Imperia Nucleus - Full Orchestral Package - First Look



## Daniel James

Hey guys,

Recently received a review copy and did a live stream where I looked at Audio Imperia's new full orchestral library Nucleus.

I was actually pleasantly surprised by this one, it's most certainly the library I will recommending to new composers looking for a full orchestral package. Sound is great, playability is great and the sample start offset dial is a godsend for getting legato in time.

Hope you guys enjoy it 



-DJ


----------



## midi-et-quart

Nice legato instruments, obviously one single layer type of VI's.
Definitely a solid starting point for beginners, and probably that might run on a small, not too demanding setup.


----------

